# How to make Usopp's Ginga Pachinko/Kabuto/Kuro Kabuto?



## DragonoftheEastblue

Hey everyone, this is my first post and I was wondering if any one of you genius craftsmen could help with a summer project of mine.

I've been a huge fan of the manga and anime series One Piece for years and one of my favourite character is Usopp the Sniper. My question for you guys is do any of you have any idea to build one or all of his sling shots: the Ginga Pachinko, the Kabuto, and the Kuro Kabuto. I know that Joerg has already made the Kabuto but I've never seen any instructions on how he made it.

If any of you know how or have any form of instruction on how to make any of them, please let me know.

Also, as this is my first ever post, I'm not sure if this is even the right place to pose such a question so forgive me admins.

Cheers and have a good day/night.


----------



## stinger

Welcome! You might want to ease into the building part. Start with a natural fork, yes a stick in the Y shape and some bands. Otherwise You've already got the patterns (in the comic cartoon) scale a picture/s print them out and away you go. Materials for some/all of these designs will be difficult. Polymers (spendy plastic), metal, plywood in some cases will work. Lots of guys with lots of knowledge here. Start basic, show it off, and your willingness to work at it and these guys will help you out! Not going to be easy by any stretch. But somebody here could build each and every one of those. Go slow, start simple. Is it a toy that looks like these shooters you want or just a real shooter? There is a pattern section here with great tried and true design given freely (for your personal fabrication). Like I said, it can be done. If you are new to shooting shoot a tried design that YOU build and see if you want to tackle one of these. My guess is the SHOOTING (and hitting) part with sweep you off of your feet and the design will matter less and less. OR, of course you could try to commission one of the true masters here to make you one. Either way, I hope you stick with it, with us, and the the sport brings you great pleasure as it does so many of us here! 
Welcome and go get um guy! Top picture, from this angle doesn't look to tough, possibly that is your jumping off point. 
Tate


----------



## Volp

Welcome!!

Joerg Sprave made "kabuto" it in 2012!

Check this video 




Take care and we will see how Luffy will end the fight with Doflamingo 

Volp


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

I love One Piece! The manga is currently in a good plot point.

Great Kabuto is on my to do list for sure


----------



## DragonoftheEastblue

Ok, I have no idea how to reply to you guys.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

DragonoftheEastblue said:


> Ok, I have no idea how to reply to you guys.


That's a relief. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## DragonoftheEastblue

Cute. Do I just stack messages one on top of another with no knowledge if those commenting know I'm replying to them or is there an actual reply button?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I don't know what you are using to view the Forum, but on a PC, every post has a "Quote" button in the lower right corner.

Sorry, I misinterpreted your post. I'm one of those old guys who has absolutely no idea why anyone likes anime.


----------



## DragonoftheEastblue

Henry in Panama said:


> I don't know what you are using to view the Forum, but on a PC, every post has a "Quote" button in the lower right corner.
> 
> Sorry, I misinterpreted your post. I'm one of those old guys who has absolutely no idea why anyone likes anime.


Do you have no imagination whatsoever or are you just a good old fashion American?

I ask in a very rude manner because I, on the opposite side, cannot understand why anyone would NOT like Anime. The only people who have given me any reason to why, are usually overly patriotic Americans who still hate the Japanese and/or fiercely defend American animation and American comics, even though both and dying/nearly dead industries. The "lack on imagination" comment is simply because I don't understand why with all the thousands of manga available, not one interests them. Childish yes but you get what you paid for.

The only "viable" reason to why anime is "bad" are pointless technical reasons such as frame rate given by snobby film/animation "academics".

But this isn't an anime forum so I'll just put a cork in it here and thank you for showing me the reply button. Why it's called "quote" I have no idea.

Have a nice day.


----------



## DragonoftheEastblue

stinger said:


> Welcome! You might want to ease into the building part. Start with a natural fork, yes a stick in the Y shape and some bands. Otherwise You've already got the patterns (in the comic cartoon) scale a picture/s print them out and away you go. Materials for some/all of these designs will be difficult. Polymers (spendy plastic), metal, plywood in some cases will work. Lots of guys with lots of knowledge here. Start basic, show it off, and your willingness to work at it and these guys will help you out! Not going to be easy by any stretch. But somebody here could build each and every one of those. Go slow, start simple. Is it a toy that looks like these shooters you want or just a real shooter? There is a pattern section here with great tried and true design given freely (for your personal fabrication). Like I said, it can be done. If you are new to shooting shoot a tried design that YOU build and see if you want to tackle one of these. My guess is the SHOOTING (and hitting) part with sweep you off of your feet and the design will matter less and less. OR, of course you could try to commission one of the true masters here to make you one. Either way, I hope you stick with it, with us, and the the sport brings you great pleasure as it does so many of us here!
> Welcome and go get um guy! Top picture, from this angle doesn't look to tough, possibly that is your jumping off point.
> Tate


Well, I guess I'm looking for the best of both worlds. As a fan, I'd love just to have them mounted on my wall, but as a marksman, I'd love to use them and make them as accurate and powerful as possible. But I guess if I want something usable, I'll focus on making the Mjölnir model.

The big problem here is that I have no real carpentry skills. I guess I could ask my father for the help but it probably die on the drawing board. We shall see. Thanks anyways.


----------



## DragonoftheEastblue

Volp said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Joerg Sprave made "kabuto" it in 2012!
> 
> Check this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and we will see how Luffy will end the fight with Doflamingo
> 
> Volp


Yes I am aware of that and I love it, but HOW did he make it is what I want to know. Proper blueprints and instructions would be perfect.


----------



## lunasling

DragonoftheEastblue said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are using to view the Forum, but on a PC, every post has a "Quote" button in the lower right corner.
> 
> Sorry, I misinterpreted your post. I'm one of those old guys who has absolutely no idea why anyone likes anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have no imagination whatsoever or are you just a good old fashion American?
> 
> I ask in a very rude manner because I, on the opposite side, cannot understand why anyone would NOT like Anime. The only people who have given me any reason to why, are usually overly patriotic Americans who still hate the Japanese and/or fiercely defend American animation and American comics, even though both and dying/nearly dead industries. The "lack on imagination" comment is simply because I don't understand why with all the thousands of manga available, not one interests them. Childish yes but you get what you paid for.
> 
> The only "viable" reason to why anime is "bad" are pointless technical reasons such as frame rate given by snobby film/animation "academics".
> 
> But this isn't an anime forum so I'll just put a cork in it here and thank you for showing me the reply button. Why it's called "quote" I have no idea.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Most of us older americas have out grown cartoons , and don't find
> 
> any intrest at all of them, we do not look down on those who do its just a personal
> 
> choice .
> 
> " May the Fork be with you" !
Click to expand...


----------



## bigron

You are starting off your time here in a pretty negative way with how you are making comments like that to a hunting and sporting based forum,asking politely without your abrasive attitude towards what i'm guessing is older generation to you will take you much farther to your destination,but in all truthfulness most people on here if they want a real good shooter with a idea in there mind on how they want it to turn out,they put the work in and figure it out on there own it's more satisfying to people who are really into the sport,not just because it's something they thought looked cool in a animated series,you already know what it looks like if you know anything about slingshots you know what it will take to get you there if not you keep trying till you get it right,or you can commission one of the many craftsman if they will design and make you want you want,but i can pretty much promise you being abrasive,negative,and or rude to the members and to a moderator of the forum you just joined,and then hold your hand out and ask for someones design and blue print isn't going to get you very far


----------



## Imperial

DragonoftheEastblue said:


> Do you have no imagination whatsoever or are you just a good old fashion American?
> 
> I ask in a very rude manner because I, on the opposite side, cannot understand why anyone would NOT like Anime. The only people who have given me any reason to why, are usually overly patriotic Americans who still hate the Japanese and/or fiercely defend American animation and American comics, even though both and dying/nearly dead industries. The "lack on imagination" comment is simply because I don't understand why with all the thousands of manga available, not one interests them. Childish yes but you get what you paid for.
> 
> The only "viable" reason to why anime is "bad" are pointless technical reasons such as frame rate given by snobby film/animation "academics".
> 
> But this isn't an anime forum so I'll just put a cork in it here and thank you for showing me the reply button. Why it's called "quote" I have no idea.
> 
> Have a nice day.


do you have no manners whatsoever or are you just a good old fashioned a__hole?

I ask in a very rude manner because i, on the opposite side, cannot understand why anyone would not like varied opinions.

if you wouldve taken the time to read correctly what he wrote youd understand that he was just wondering as to why people like anime, instead of giving him a reason as to why you do, you just flat out went on a personal attack on him and his perceived citizenship. hes in panama, not the u.s.

I also doubt you'll get any help now, since you started off on the wrong tone. good luck to you, use your brain and google.


----------



## bigron

:werd:


----------



## harpersgrace

Hi I'm 50+ yrs old a American and a patriot. I like most things Japanese, the culture, the food, the movies, the women and the swords. I hate anime, the art work, the story lines, the music and the over the top weapons and I pretty sure I don't like you. You're rude and disrespectful to a senior member of this forum after coming on and asking for help. Good luck with your project Joerg Sprave and his forum will be your best bet for more info.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Admire those who have imagination makes you a fan not a imaginer


----------



## pgandy

DragonoftheEastblue said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post and I was wondering if any one of you genius craftsmen could help with a summer project of mine.
> 
> I've been a huge fan of the manga and anime series One Piece for years and one of my favourite character is Usopp the Sniper. My question for you guys is do any of you have any idea to build one or all of his sling shots: the Ginga Pachinko, the Kabuto, and the Kuro Kabuto. I know that Joerg has already made the Kabuto but I've never seen any instructions on how he made it.
> 
> If any of you know how or have any form of instruction on how to make any of them, please let me know.
> 
> Also, as this is my first ever post, I'm not sure if this is even the right place to pose such a question so forgive me admins.
> 
> Cheers and have a good day/night.


I was here before Peral was attacked and lived through all of the sh*t that followed. I have no animosity toward the Japanese people and like their culture. I have a Japanese friend who is a physician and practices in Japan, and remembers watching the B-24s coming over (he has made no mention of the B-29s). He seems to have more disgust with his then leaders than the Americans. I must say that I find the Japanese more polite, as other cultures, than you appear to be. I have no interest whatsoever in anime. I love a "Tom & Jerry" cartoon.


----------



## Notsofast71

Tex Avery is where it's at!


----------



## DragonoftheEastblue

bigron said:


> You are starting off your time here in a pretty negative way with how you are making comments like that to a hunting and sporting based forum,asking politely without your abrasive attitude towards what i'm guessing is older generation to you will take you much farther to your destination,but in all truthfulness most people on here if they want a real good shooter with a idea in there mind on how they want it to turn out,they put the work in and figure it out on there own it's more satisfying to people who are really into the sport,not just because it's something they thought looked cool in a animated series,you already know what it looks like if you know anything about slingshots you know what it will take to get you there if not you keep trying till you get it right,or you can commission one of the many craftsman if they will design and make you want you want,but i can pretty much promise you being abrasive,negative,and or rude to the members and to a moderator of the forum you just joined,and then hold your hand out and ask for someones design and blue print isn't going to get you very far


Excuse me?


----------



## pgandy

Notsofast71 said:


> Tex Avery is where it's at!


Haha. Those are from the 40s. That's when cartoons were funny, and I've never tired of watching those. I cannot remember her name, but always referred to her as "Red", and still do. She was one sexy babe. And oh her voice!


----------



## Notsofast71

"Red" is all I've heard or seen her referred to as. Even when Googling the pictures it lists categories of Tex Avery photos as "Red", "Wolf", and some others.


----------



## bigron

DragonoftheEastblue said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting off your time here in a pretty negative way with how you are making comments like that to a hunting and sporting based forum,asking politely without your abrasive attitude towards what i'm guessing is older generation to you will take you much farther to your destination,but in all truthfulness most people on here if they want a real good shooter with a idea in there mind on how they want it to turn out,they put the work in and figure it out on there own it's more satisfying to people who are really into the sport,not just because it's something they thought looked cool in a animated series,you already know what it looks like if you know anything about slingshots you know what it will take to get you there if not you keep trying till you get it right,or you can commission one of the many craftsman if they will design and make you want you want,but i can pretty much promise you being abrasive,negative,and or rude to the members and to a moderator of the forum you just joined,and then hold your hand out and ask for someones design and blue print isn't going to get you very far
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
Click to expand...

is there something in there you didn't understand


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Watch that thing about the toes hooked to the a**. Probably don't know that one either. Tread lightly around these "old timers". They know a lot more than snot nosed kids like me, and I'm 56. So, you might want to exhale and apologize a little bit. Bet you will be given forgiveness for your insolence.

Have an ordinary day, and think it out.

SSS


----------



## Ibojoe

Be nice or don't be at all


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Hey Viper10
Thanks for the like vote, man. Been off forum for a while w/computer problems. Wow! I sure went easy on that youngster. Old age is making me pi$$y, and I would have been MUCH harsher. People wanting help need to come propper. Problem might be he don't know any better. Poor home training and such. Haha.
SSS


----------



## pgandy

The big problem today, especially with youngsters, is hearts without God, homes without discipline, schools without prayer, and courts without justice. Then the government blames it on firearms and wants to disarm Americans.


----------



## lunasling

pgandy said:


> The big problem today, especially with youngsters, is hearts without God, homes without discipline, schools without prayer, and courts without justice. Then the government blames it on firearms and wants to disarm Americans.


Yup poor excuse as I see it !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

pgandy said:


> The big problem today, especially with youngsters, is hearts without God, homes without discipline, schools without prayer, and courts without justice. Then the government blames it on firearms and wants to disarm Americans.


 ..... you sir make a good point!


----------



## Jobro

Hey dude

(Im a little kid you can bully me)

The Top one looks pretty simple; there are a few designs like that. No complications

The next 2 might be difficult though.

If you want It to look good, you need to be real precise. Making wood round cylindrical is pretty difficult, especially when the shape is that complex (imagine going in there with a air or belt sander)

If you have little experience with slingshots, I'm going to assume that It's going to be really difficult for you to pull the bands back when your holding it so far down the handle

Just try make a few of the easier ones first, and then move onto the big fish

Unless this is for cosplay, and you can just make it out of cardboard or something

Have a great day and have fun

Jobro

P.S

Don't talk like that! Seriously racism and challenging people's patriotism is not cool. At all.

I'm an asian Aussie and I hate anime with a passion

And being disrespectful to the Japanese and the Americans at the same time is a d**k move. Really


----------



## brucered

What the heck is going on here?


----------



## pult421

pgandy said:


> DragonoftheEastblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, this is my first post and I was wondering if any one of you genius craftsmen could help with a summer project of mine.
> 
> I've been a huge fan of the manga and anime series One Piece for years and one of my favourite character is Usopp the Sniper. My question for you guys is do any of you have any idea to build one or all of his sling shots: the Ginga Pachinko, the Kabuto, and the Kuro Kabuto. I know that Joerg has already made the Kabuto but I've never seen any instructions on how he made it.
> 
> If any of you know how or have any form of instruction on how to make any of them, please let me know.
> 
> Also, as this is my first ever post, I'm not sure if this is even the right place to pose such a question so forgive me admins.
> 
> Cheers and have a good day/night.
> 
> 
> 
> I was here before Peral was attacked and lived through all of the sh*t that followed. I have no animosity toward the Japanese people and like their culture. I have a Japanese friend who is a physician and practices in Japan, and remembers watching the B-24s coming over (he has made no mention of the B-29s). He seems to have more disgust with his then leaders than the Americans. I must say that I find the Japanese more polite, as other cultures, than you appear to be. I have no interest whatsoever in anime. I love a "Tom & Jerry" cartoon.
Click to expand...

 tom and jerry.. good ol american cartoons. I grew up with tom and jerry. And the simpsons..wait.. what does he mean we lack imagination.. we have aqua teen hunger force. Thats a large fries and a milkshake and a meatball with an Italian neighbor. What is not imaginative of that lmaoo


----------



## CornDawg

...I think it was a cartoon fight Bruce. I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## CornDawg

I originally thought 'anime" was one of those beastiality deals... an CornDawg don't play dat...

My nephew tells me it's a "lame, amateurish animation technique designed by booger eaters for consumption by gerkin jerkers."

Kids and their crazy jargon. lol

Underdog would wipe the floor with all of 'em. Say something about Sweet Polly- I dare ya...


----------



## pult421

Well i love me some naruto. Thats a pretty good anime. Its not anime thats the issue. Its the disrespect and complete disregard for the sport comin on here like that. Just not cool. The herl is a gerkin jerker?? lmao


----------



## CornDawg

I actually watched a few rancid seconds myself. They just stand there with their mouths open way to wide. When they speak it sounds like a difficult bowel movement- with zero fluidity. No, sorry pult, I love ya like a brother, but it's putrid.


----------



## pult421

Lmaooo thats funny


----------



## pult421

Its the idea man. Its weird. But i would love to be a ramen eating ninja. Just doesnt look good on a fat puerto rican lol


----------



## pult421

For me it would be fideos lmao i think thats how you spell it lol


----------



## pult421

Fideos y brincando por ahi haciendo cosas con su mierda de metal lol


----------



## CornDawg

Anime begs the question, How do boogers taste?

I've heard the protein content is substantial, but having no imagination we made due with Milk Duds.


----------



## pult421

CornDawg said:


> Anime begs the question, How do boogers taste?
> 
> I've heard the protein content is substantial, but having no imagination we made due with Milk Duds.


 i like to think of them as earthy.. yet.. a hint of sea. Almost like licking a rock at a beach!!


----------



## CornDawg

:rofl:


----------



## CornDawg

To our cherished members who find anime acceptable for humans, please know that I meant no disrespect, and I certainly do not consider you gerkin jerkers. The slinging renders you immune.


----------



## Jobro

gerkin jerkers oh why oh why


----------



## Henry the Hermit

My apologies to all. I had no idea that my opinion of anime would provoke such a rude response and just never bothered to check the thread again until now. I am pleased to see that self-policing is working.


----------

